# Favourite composer.



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

I made a similar sort of thread in the Solo/chamber music forum, except for just piano music, and for five composers. For this thread...Do you have an absolute favourite composer? Who is he? And what are your favourite 10 (or however many you want, i'm going to do 10) works by him?

I'll start.

Franz Liszt.

Including Cycles/multiple works.

1. Piano Sonata in B Minor.
2. Eine Faust-Symphonie.
3. Années de pèlerinage.
4. Douze études d'exécution transcendante.
5. 13 Poème symphoniques (an uneven set, but the best works are terrific. My favourites are Tasso, Lamento e Trionfo, Les Préludes, Orpheus, Mazeppa, Héroïde funèbre, Hamlet, Hunnenschlacht, Von der Wiege bis zum Grab, and I like all the others except Die Ideale).
6. Eine Symphonie zu Dante's Divina Commedia.
7. 2 Piano Concerti, Totentanz.
8. Harmonies poétiques et religieuses. 
9. 2 Ballades.
10. Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale Ad nos, ad salutarem undam, for Organ. 

No cycles.

1. Piano Sonata in B Minor.
2. Eine Faust-Symphonie.
3. Eine Symphonie zu Dante's Divina Commedia.
4. Après une lecture du Dante: Fantasia Quasi Sonata.
5. Vallée d'Obermann.
6. Piano Concerto No. 2.
7. Les Préludes.
8. Chasse-Neige.
9. Ballade No. 2.
10. Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude.

Ask me tomorrow and it'd likely be WAY different  In fact I may alter it every now and then.

What about you guys?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Entire Works:

1. The Art of Fugue
2. Goldberg Variations
3. Mass in B minor
4. St. Matthew Passion
5. Cantata BWV 131
6. St. John Passion
7. Cantata BWV 111
8. Partita No. 4
9. WTC II
10. Christmas Oratorio

Single movements/works:

1. Contrapunctus XIV - Art of the Fugue
2. Contrapunctus V - Art of the Fugue
3. Contrapunctus VIII - Art of the Fugue
4. Kyrie - Mass in B minor
5. Contrapunctus XI - Art of the Fugue
6. Dona Nobis Pacem - Mass in B minor
7. Contraupunctus IV - Art of the Fugue
8. Contrapunctus IX - Art of the Fugue
9. Contrapunctus XII - Art of the Fugue
10. Contrapunctus I - Art of the Fugue


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, might as well go with the obvious...

Glazunov

Favorite 10
1. Symphony No. 4
2. The Seasons
3. Raymonda
4. Symphony No. 5
5. Lyric Poem for Orchestra Op. 11
6. Piano Concerto No. 1
7. Violin Concerto
8. Mazurka for Orchestra Op. 18
9. Stenka Razin Op. 12
10. Scenes de Ballet Op. 52

Honorable Mentions
1. From the Middle Ages, suite for Orchestra Op. 78
2. Symphony No. 3
3. Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Chant du Menestrel for Cello and Orchestra
5. The Sea Op. 28


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm indecisive, and haven't used my voucher yet.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Gotta be Dvorak for me.

Cello Concerto
Symphony 9
Symphony 8
Symphony 7
Violin Concerto
American Quartet
Slavonic Dances
Piano Quintet in A
Symphony 6
Symphony 5
Serenade for Winds
String Quartet 14
(and more)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

These day's it's been *Leonard Bernstein *(as composer, that is, he had many other "hats" - pianist, conductor, TV personality, teacher, etc.). I esp. like the way he could do both "serious" and "lighter" musics, and I don't think he cared for these distinctions much, all of his music has a strong dramatic element which I think is the thing that holds all his different strands together.

My absolute favourites by him, so far, in no particular order -

_Sym. #1, Jeremiah
Serenade for solo violin, strings and percussion
West Side Story
Fancy Free - ballet
On The Waterfront - Symphonic Suite from the Film
On The Town
Candide - Overture_


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

JS Bach.

Ten of the best, mo particular order:

St Matthew Passion
St John Passion
Cantata Ich habe genug
Cello suites
Violin sonatas and partitas
Das Wohltemperierte Klavier
Overtures
Toccatas and fugues for organ
Cantata Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen
Mass


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Johann Sebastian Bach

Well Tempered Clavier
Sonatas & Partitas For Solo Violin
Sonatas For Violin & Harpsichord
Cello Suites
English Suites
French Suites
Sonatas For Viola Da Gamba & Harpsichord
Brandenburg Concertos
Orchestral Suites
Harpsichord Concertos


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Sid James said:


> These day's it's been *Leonard Bernstein *(as composer, that is, he had many other "hats" - pianist, conductor, TV personality, teacher, etc.). I esp. like the way he could do both "serious" and "lighter" musics, and I don't think he cared for these distinctions much, all of his music has a strong dramatic element which I think is the thing that holds all his different strands together.
> 
> My absolute favourites by him, so far, in no particular order -
> 
> ...


Way underrated as a composer in my humble opinion. Thankfully some American conductors like Alsop and MTT are programming his more serious music and keeping it alive. You would probably really enjoy this book as well:

http://www.amazon.com/Bernsteins-Or...36/ref=sr_1_45?ie=UTF8&qid=1324038524&sr=8-45


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

W.A. Mozart amd my favorite 10:

Opera - Don Giovanni
Opera - The Marriage of Figaro
Opera - Cosi fan tutte
OperA - The Magic Flute
Piano Concerto 25
Symphony 40
Piano Concerto 20
Piano Concerto 22
Piano Concerto 17
Symphony 39


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Beethoven, in alphabetical order:

Piano Sonata No. 28
Piano Sonata No. 30
Piano Sonata No. 31
String Quartet No. 13 w/Große Fuge
String Quartet No. 14
String Quartet No. 15
String Quartet No. 16
Symphony No. 6
Symphony No. 7
Symphony No. 9

Schumann, also alphabetical:

Carnaval
Fantasiestücke Op. 12
Geistervariationen
Kreisleriana
Märchenbilder
Piano Quartet
Piano Quintet
Symphonic Etudes
Symphony No. 2
Symphony No. 4


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

*Mr. Johannes Sexylegs Brahms*

Symphony No. 3
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Ein Deutsches Requiem
Symphony No. 4
Piano Concerto No. 1
Klavierstucke Opp. 116-119
Double Concerto for Violin and Cello
Tragic Overture
Symphony No. 2
Piano Quintet


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

LvB

-String Quartet #13 w/Grosse Fuge
-Missa Solemnis
-Piano Sonata #29 'Hammerklavier'
-Symphony #9
-Diabelli Variations
-String Quartet #16
-String Quartet #12
-Symphony #3 'Eroica'
-Piano Sonata #31
-Symphony #5


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

*Nikolai Medtner*

I am close to having listened to the complete works, but not quite, so this list is not totally comprehensive, it leaves out a lot of songs, and doesn't rate the second two piano concertos, and a few of the piano and violin sonatas, which I don't know as well.

1. Complete Skazka
a. op. 8
b. op. 51(particularly 1 and 3)
c. op. 20
d. op. 42
e. op. 14(particularly 2, aka March of the Paladin)
f. op. 9(particularly 2)
g. op 34
h. op 26
i. op 48
j. all other miscellaneous skazka
2. Piano Sonata op. 22 in G minor
3. Piano Concerto op 33 in C minor
4. Op. 25, Sonata Skazka and Night Wind Sonata
5. Forgotten Melodies op. 39
6. Forgotten Melodies op. 38
7. Romantic Sketches for the Young op 54
8. 3 Dithyrambs op 10
9. 2 Elegies op 59
10. Sonata Ballade op. 27
11. Sonata in A minor op 30
12. Theme and Variations op. 55


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Wagner. 
And you can probably deduce which 10 works.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Since I can't list less than Ligeti's complete works, I will go for my _other_ all time favourite composer:

*Michael Nyman.*

Top ten works:

1. MGV
2. An eye for optical theory
3. Stroking
4. In Re Don Giovanni
5. Bird List Song
6. Sheep and Tides
7. Trysting Fields
8. And Do They Do
9. AET
10. The Piano Concerto


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Aughh!!! I forgot the Fantasie in C! Stick it in there somewhere.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Philip Glass

Symphony 8
Einstein on the Beach
Symphony 2
Symphony 3
String Quartet 2
String Quartet 4
Violin Concerto 2
Concerto for Cello and Orchestra
Four Movements for Two Pianos


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Gustav Mahler! 

1. Symphony 2
2. Symphony 3
3. Symphony 9
4. Symphony 8
5. Ruckert-Lieder
6. Das Lied von der Erde
7. Symphony 5
8. Kindertotenlieder
9. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
10. Das Knaben Wunderhorn


----------

